# Dimmen mit Wago Controler 750-881



## Luit12 (23 November 2015)

Hallo zusammen , 

ich wollte mal fragen welche Klemmen ich benötige um eine ganz normale Leuchte 230V mittels einem Taster zu Dimmen ? 
Muss man es genau so machen wie es auf der Wago Seite zu sehen ist, oder gibt es einen Alternative.


----------



## dast (24 November 2015)

Also, eine "direkte" Dimmerkarte von WAGO gibts nicht und zum Dimmen gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten:
Auf jeden Fall brauchst einen externen Dimmer den du dann mittels PWM-Signal, 0-10V Signal, DMX oder DALI ansteuerst.


----------



## Luit12 (24 November 2015)

OK, Danke.


----------



## .:WAGO::014797:. (24 November 2015)

Hallo Luit12,

WAGO unterstützt eine Vielzahl von Lösungsansätzen, um eine Beleuchtung zu dimmen. In Abhängigkeit davon, welche Leistung erforderlich ist und welche Bauart von Leuchten zum Einsatz kommen sollen, können verschiedene auf dem Markt erhältliche Dimmer bzw. Vorschaltgeräte angesteuert werden.
Da wir zu diesem Themenkomplex verschiedene Anwendungshinweise bzw. auch Bliotheken mit div. Funktionsbausteinen veröffentlicht haben, weiß ich nicht, auf welchen Hinweis auf "der Wago Seite" Du Dich beziehst.


----------



## annD (26 November 2015)

Hallo Luit12,

eine ganz interessante (günstig aber leistungsfähige) Möglichkeit zum Dimmen von Leuchten wäre Art-Net und DMX. Die Art-Net Daten können einfach per Netzwerk (ohne Zusatzmodule) gesendet und mit einem Art-Net Node (z.B. als empfehlenswerter Bausatz von Ulrich Radig) auf DMX umgesetzt werden. Das DMX-Kabel geht dann linienförmig zu allen DMX-Dimmern die z.B. per PWM die angeschlossenen Leuchten dimmen können.

Ich setze selbst gerade eine solche Installation um. Allerdings habe ich die Ansteuerung aus der Wago 750-8202 noch nicht umsetzen können, weil ich in e!COCKPIT noch nicht zurecht komme. Die angeschlossenen LED-Beleuchtungen lassen sich aber bereits per Tablet oder vom Notebook einwandfrei in 255 Stufen von 0 - 100% dimmen.

Schöne Grüße, annD


----------



## Elektricks (30 November 2015)

Ich nutze die kl2751 von beckhoff, 300w dimmerklemme wird angesteuert wie ein analoger Ausgang 0...32767 zwar mit beckhoff CPU und buskoppler, an diesem betreibe ich aber auch wago I/OS auch analog. Sollte daher auch anders herum funktionieren

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luit12 (2 Dezember 2015)

Dann werde ich die Klemme mal ausprobieren. Danke für die Info
LG luit


----------



## ohm200x (2 Dezember 2015)

Hi,

Im Beckhoff-Umfeld kann ich die KL2751 nur empfehlen. Sogar die eine oder andere dimmbare LED-Leuchte geht damit. 

Dass sie in der Wago-Umgebung eingebunden werde kann ist mehrfach zu lesen.
Support dazu wird es offiziell weder von Wago, noch von Beckhoff geben.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Gecht (9 Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe mit dem Finder 15.11.8.230.0400 angesteuert über 0..10V ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Luit12 (10 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Gecht,

das ist ja mal ne Ansage. Super. Ist kostengünstiger und scheint zu klappen. Werde ich definitiv ausprobieren. Danke


----------



## Gecht (10 Dezember 2015)

Ja, und so schön einfach! 0..10V kommt jeder mit klar, kann man schön messen usw...
mit einer 4-Kanal Analog Out bis Du ganz klar unter 100 Euro pro Kanal (Brutto!) und das ist echt Bombe.

Welche Leuchtmittel benutzt DU? LED?
Nicht jeder Dimmer passt zu jeder LED. Ich habe gerade diesen Dimmer und Osram GU10 seit über einem Jahr am laufen und bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## Luit12 (11 Dezember 2015)

Ich möchte mit ganz normalen Tastern dimmen. Mit dem langen Tastenhub möchte ich dimmen und mit dem kurzen Hub möchte ich das Licht ein und aus schalten. Da ich erst im nächsten Jahr mit der Automatisierung anfange habe ich mir über die Leuchtmittel noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Das entscheidet mein Kollege dem das Haus gehört.


----------



## Gecht (11 Dezember 2015)

Warum schreibst Du das jetzt so? Du willst jetzt aber nicht einen eigenen Baustein schreiben? In der Wago GebäudeLib sind die Dimmer Bausteine fertig, sogar mit Word Ausgang.
Taster vorneran, Analogausgang hintenran und fertig, aber das weißt Du bestimmt schon.

Thema Leuchtmittel nicht zu weit wegschieben, sonst gibts nachher ne böse Überraschung, vorher auf alle Fälle testen
Generell habe ich mit gesockelten, retrofit LED beim Dimmen bessere Erfahrungen gemacht, wie mit festverbauten LED mit billig Trafo/Netzteil davor.
Die fangen dann schon mal an bei niedrigem Output zu flackern...

He da fällt mir noch was ein, noch eine Möglichkeit zu dimmen ist bei reinen LED mit Netzteil und PWM-Dimmer, habe ich schon mit LED Stripes gemacht, funktioniert super. 
Die PWM Dimmer gibts mit 1..10V Ansteuerung und werden zwischen Netzteil und LED verbaut und sind überraschend billig.


----------



## Kayle (12 Dezember 2015)

Hallo, 

das mit den LED Dimmen habe ich gestern erst ausprobiert. Ein 0-10v PWM Dimmer dimmt bei mir ein 6w LED Panel. Den Dimmer habe ich über ebay für gerade mal 8€ gekauft.

Funktioniert 1a. 

Gruß Kay


----------



## KingHelmer (4 Januar 2016)

Hi, 
Hier mein Senf 

0-10V Steuerung: Analog, dadurch Störungsanfällig, Änderungen nur durch Umverkabeln, schnell, keine Rückmeldungen einzelner Leuchten
DMX: Digital, dadurch weniger störungsanfällig, Adressierung der Leuchten, schnell, keine Rückmeldungen einzelner Leuchten
DALI: Digital, dadurch weniger störungsanfällig, Adressierung der Leuchten, mittelschnell, Rückmeldungen einzelner Leuchten

Ich persönlich nutze immerzu DALI oder DMX, je nachdem wo die Beleuchtung eingesetzt wird.

Gruß, 
Flo


----------



## Inerax (7 Januar 2016)

Luit12 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen welche Klemmen ich benötige um eine ganz normale Leuchte 230V mittels einem Taster zu Dimmen ?
> Muss man es genau so machen wie es auf der Wago Seite zu sehen ist, oder gibt es einen Alternative.



Schau mal, da gab es schon einen Tread:
http://www.sps-forum.de/codesys-und-iec61131/47070-dimmen-mit-eltako-eud12npn-uc.html


----------

